

What websites would allow me to get writing jobs for startups? - bnb

I&#x27;m between novice and intermediate as a web designer&#x2F;developer, but can figure out how to write an article about any web design&#x2F;JavaScript&#x2F;Node&#x2F;HTML5 tech that is thrown at me.<p>I actually met a few people through HN a little while ago who wanted to work with me, and that worked out. Is HN the proper place for this kind of engagement, or is there another place that I should be looking?
======
lollipop25
Get off your couch and go join a local meetup. That's how you meet people.

